# Help!!!! Fast!!!!!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Munchkin | Adopted Dog | Greenville, VA | Maltese

Does this dog look like a full Maltese or a mix to you? This is the puppy that we are adopting on Saturday. We fully disclosed that I have allergies to almost all pets with the exception of the Malts. This is the primary reason we have Bella - I love animals and I can breathe around her. The problem is that I've gotten several inquiries from other folks wanting to know what he is mixed with. This REALLY concerns me because if he's a mix, odds are I will not be able to offer him a forever home. He is being transported here tomorrow so I need yall to be brutally honest with me please :thumbsup:.

PS ~ keep in mind he was shaved down because he was severely neglected. Matted down, urine burns and flea infestation.

Oh and if you were one of the ones who's asked me about his breed, please do not think for a second that I'm offended or upset by that. I am truly blessed to have folks around me enough to try and protect me (if in fact I need protecting). :wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, his tail doesn't seem to curl like a Maltese tail, but he is soooo cute!! :wub: I really hope he doesn't give you allergies.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't know if i can be any help but he looks more like Petey then Belle. Belle sheds some but Petey does not seem to shed as of yet. Hope this helps but you do not know with rescues. Petey was also shaved down.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

He doesn't look full maltese - but it's hard to tell with not having a full body profile. His coat seems a bit curly, even shaved down. He looks like a sweetheart though!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, outside of a DNA test you will never know for sure if he is 100% maltese, regardless of what anyone here says he looks like. Having adopted a shaved down maltese (who looked like a mix when we got him), I know that hair can make a huge difference in appearance. 
The thing that would concern me is the size---when mixed they are often bigger than pure maltese, but not always! Oh weh, I sure hope this works out for what is best for you. He is sooooo adorable & sounds like a sweetheart.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

That's the first thing I thought Bridget. But I don't really know either. And I didn't know about your allergies. His head and feet look bigger to me somehow, and his tail looks straighter and longer and even if he is shaved on body seems tail should have more hair on it. (?) It's so hard to tell. He is a sweet boy but I'd hate him to be rehomed again. Normally a reputable rescue won't take a chance and place a dog if you have allergies unless they also don't know if he is mixed. Who is the rescue group?

I'm sorry your going through this.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bridget--even if he mixed some, maybe he has enough Maltese and it will be ok. how did you do with your other dogs before Bella. Sandi did bring up good point in not knowing size. Would he be full grown now?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks you guys. I am completely torn and I need to decide. He is supposed to leave TN in a few hours to be transported to Va. I hate being such a "Malt Snob", but with allergies I don't have a choice. The allergies came on as an adult. Our previous babies were "sooners" - they sooner be this than that. I loved them completely. When they were ending their 15 year lives, is about when my allergies kicked in....it was not easy or fun. Since then, Malts truly seem to be the only breed I don't react too. He needs to be 100% comfortable in his forever home, and I need to be too. I really felt confident after to speaking with the rescue folks, and I in know way think they have misled me. As you have said, it is SO hard to tell breed with a rescue, but we have a heart for rescue so I will just have to work through that part as best I can. Our SM family is so torn about this sweet boy, that I truly don't know. Some of the "Mommy's" with the most beautiful Malts have suggested that he's pure, others think probably not. It's a big gamble and this little boy needs me to get it right. About his size. He's a bit bigger than most but smaller than others...so that's a toss up too. He's around 18 months +, so he should be pretty well full grown. There is something about the tail that is concerning me. To long maybe? Belle's tail is more like a worm when it's wet, so shaved his should sort of look like that too right?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, is it possible to take him on "trial" to see how you do? That isn't so far away that he could not be transported back? If you only kept him 2 wks. I don't think it would damage his psyche---but maybe yours?
I would think this would be the case w/any rescue you took almost.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Sandi, fortunately yes we can return him if my allergies pose a problem. They are over 12 hours from me (in TN) and I could pay to transport him back if we needed to. I just want to protect him from this kind of trauma. It truly makes me want to throw up. He hates crates and I just want to love an protect him forever.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/117547-poor-shaved-willow.html Here's a link I found on an old thread when I searched shaved Maltese. I really wanted to see the tail. This pics tail doesn't look much different than "Munchkins" to me?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I would ask them to send me more pics. Tail and body. Allergies are no fun. My sister got them bad in her 40's, its hormonal. Maybe your vet can help you. Yes, his tail is very straight to me (was it shaved?) too but could be the pic(?). 

Good luck. :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I wish I would have gotten more pics and now it's time for his transport so it's too late. He was COMPLETELY shaved down because of his skin and hair condition. The foster Mom is an amazing lady and she has taken wonderful care of him. She said his skin and hair look so much healthier now with proper diet and care. She said he's starting to "puff" from where the hair is growing in lol. Reminded me of Bella the way she grows back after I cut her. There is something about him that reminds me of Pat's Archie ...do you think?

Oh and I am SO glad to hear you say the allergies are hormones. I could not agree with you more! Getting the right doctor to figure that out has been a pain in the butt. I was never allergic to much of anything and now I'm allergic to everything. I am holding faith that as easily as the allergies showed up, they will also once disappear. Faith.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I would say its worth trying. Best case scenario he gets a loving forever home. Worst case scenario he gets a loving home for 2 weeks. The crate transfer is too bad but IMO it's worth it. 

I agree there's no way you can find out without a DNA test. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

He might just not be holding the tail up in the picture and with all the hair shaved it would make it look straight. It could just be in a more relaxed position.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bridget if he!s mixed with Yorkie, Poodle , or Bichon, aren't they considered hypoallergenic dogs also? I have a little boy that comes with his mom to pick up his baby brother. He has severe allergies and asthma , but my dogs don't bother his allergies at all. He loves dogs and his mom always makes it a point for him to pet and get kisses from them each day!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

My heart is telling me you guys are right. I think he must have been scared in the picture. How could he not be? I don't need him to be show quality, just not allergic is all I want...other than my baby boy. The foster Mom who is BIG in TN about rescue, mills, animal control etc really believes his pure Malt. Apparently the area he is from is filled with BYB and Mills. So maybe he's Malt just a really "improper standard" of them?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Bridget if he!s mixed with Yorkie, Poodle , or Bichon, aren't they considered hypoallergenic dogs also? I have a little boy that comes with his mom to pick up his baby brother. He has severe allergies and asthma , but my dogs don't bother his allergies at all. He loves dogs and his mom always makes it a point for him to pet and get kisses from them each day!


:wub: I think they are supposed be less allergic than most. I think I'm just going to pray that God's hands are in this and that he will prepare my health so that if he's mixed I can handle it. I know we can love him. I already do and Ted does too. Bella....well that remains to be seen in just under 24 hours lol! :w00t:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm rooting for you and Bella!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget, I can't tell if he is full maltese, but he sure is a cutie pie. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I would say its worth trying. Best case scenario he gets a loving forever home. Worst case scenario he gets a loving home for 2 weeks. The crate transfer is too bad but IMO it's worth it.
> 
> I agree there's no way you can find out without a DNA test.
> 
> ...


I agree with Aastha 100%! I think you've gone this far so give it a try. I can't think spending a couple weeks in a loving home will do any damage. And as Deb said, most anything I could see him mixed with is considered "hypoallergenic" anyway, as well as shih tzu like we talked about.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

He's so adorable! The only way to know for sure is a DNA test and there's no time. I would go for it!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Bridget, I agree with everyone else. Give it a try and hope for the best. He's adorable and you would be such a good Mom to him. Good luck!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, I wish I had more photos here of our Bo (Beau) when we got him. He was totally shaved down (& we found out later his funny body shape was cushings) and he was not looking very Malt like. He is a photo of him later after his hair grew (not to be recoginzed by his own mom). This is just to say, photos don't really show the breed when they are in bad shape.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, you certainly have received quite a bit of good advice and I hope for your sake and the new little one, that everything works out for the best. And he really is a cute little fluff!! To me, he does look as though he is a Malt, but then again, like others have said there might be a "mix" in there.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> I would say its worth trying. Best case scenario he gets a loving forever home. Worst case scenario he gets a loving home for 2 weeks. The crate transfer is too bad but IMO it's worth it.
> 
> I agree there's no way you can find out without a DNA test.
> 
> ...





StevieB said:


> I agree with Aastha 100%! I think you've gone this far so give it a try. I can't think spending a couple weeks in a loving home will do any damage. And as Deb said, most anything I could see him mixed with is considered "hypoallergenic" anyway, as well as shih tzu like we talked about.


Whole heartedly agree with both Aastha and Celeta! I have no idea if he is a mix or not but he sure is a cutie. I wouldn't worry about it for now...just enjoy this exciting, happy moment. Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> I would say its worth trying. Best case scenario he gets a loving forever home. Worst case scenario he gets a loving home for 2 weeks. The crate transfer is too bad but IMO it's worth it.
> 
> I agree there's no way you can find out without a DNA test.
> 
> ...


I agree!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Bridgette, praying the transfer is going smoothly and when you get your new boy home, all will be sneeze-free!!! Are you keeping his name, or will you rename him? Since you have a Bella, maybe Beau would be fitting? Those were the choices for my grandchild, we got a Beau!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope everything works out well for you! Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm exited for you! I hope it works out, he looks adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - I think you have a whole lot of Aunties praying that this boy will not trigger your allergies. We all know if he doesn't he'll be in the best home ever! If not at least you tried and he will find another home. What's meant to be will be. 

I know how crazy allergies can be. I always had perfect skin. Nothing weird. well lately I've had all these rashes. Almost thought I had shingles but the dermatologist said definitely not that and have all these creams. It's like they came out of the blue and I really haven't changed anything I've used You just never know when these things kick in.

Good luck on the transport. Hoping all goes well. Try really hard to nap during the day today and please sleep in tomorrow and when you get a chance let us know you and he are safe and sound. Do you have a crate, leash and harness that will work for him or are they providing you one?
As I said take water, wipes, a blankie and wee wee pads (just in case you need them). Can't wait until you're with him. :grouphug:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Bridget, I have horrible allergies that got worse as an adult. My Lily came from a BYB. She is bigger than your average malt. We do think she has something else mixed in, probably Bichon as like the pup you're looking at she's snow white. My allergies do not kick in whatsoever with Lily. He looks more malt than anything. Maybe if there is something else mixed in, it's a close breed and won't cause you any problems. Good luck, we're crossing our fingers.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

*Allergens from previous home/environment*

Best of luck with your new cutie pie!

Reading all the posts in response to your concern about being allergic to him, it made me remember that when I first got my maltese back in March I had a horrible allergic reaction...

Didn't have a dog in my home for two years before her. Had sneezing issues with my past dogs (not maltese), which I was able to keep under control by bathing them weekly and bathing bedding frequently, etc.

I had hoped things would be the same or improved allergy wise with my new puppy, but the asthma kicked in bad, sneezing ALL the time, etc.

Saw the allergist, got allergy testing done (had not had it done in 12 years).

Bottom line--was not allergic to my maltese at all. For the first couple months when I first got her I had company cuddling and holding her frequently who owned cats. I am VERY allergic to cats. She was like a sponge for the cat danger, evidently. I was responding to the allergens on her, transferred from company. And of course I was cuddling my puppy close to my face frequently. Once I became aware of that I eliminated her being held by those who own cats. 

It was a false alarm. I am not allergic to her whatsoever, unlike my past dogs.

I mention this to you just in case you might get a reaction to something on him from the foster home or from others who are holding him--instead of it really being him. I would recommend giving him a bath ASAP when you get him so you have a better understanding of whether you are or are not allergic to him.

Best wishes!

Linda


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LovelyLily said:


> Best of luck with your new cutie pie!
> 
> Reading all the posts in response to your concern about being allergic to him, it made me remember that when I first got my maltese back in March I had a horrible allergic reaction...
> 
> ...


That's good advice!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*IT WAS NOT MEANT TO BE....started new thread.*


----------

